# glue pulled hair out



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

hey guys so I took the glue out of flashes ears like everyone suggested his ears have been up but wobbly for about an hour now yay but the tear mender glue pulled out a lot of my boys hair now his ears look funny his hair will grow back right and did this do damage to his ears ive read in other threads that its normal but no one goes in to detail about how the glue takes out the hair and if it damages the ears


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

pls if u have tried this and have any suggestions


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It should grow back.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Have you seen this interesting glue thread? https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/85900-breatheright-strips-ears.html Check out Skin Bond. It is actually for human skin.


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Have you seen this interesting glue thread? https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/85900-breatheright-strips-ears.html Check out Skin Bond. It is actually for human skin.


 ye I saw this thread but unfortunately it doesn't talk about the hair being pulled out or damaging the ear


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

After reading the whole thread about using Breathe Right Nose Strips, I see that Skin Bond is no longer made and now Torbot Skin Tac is recommended. I did read in the thread of a couple of people whos dogs had problems with Tear Mender. In fact, it is not designed to be used on skin >Tear Mender Non-Toxic Adhesives For All Your Repair Needs. Instant Fabric & Leather Adhesives, Vinyl Repair And All-Purpose Adhesives for Porous And ... " Some people in the nose strips thread did shave or trim the inside of the ears before doing this, which would make sense to me. And yes, it grows back. Inga ran through a barb wire fence and tore her ear and I had it shaved, prepped and sutured, (she had to be anesthetized ). The hair grew back fine. After a while you could not even tell. No scar either. I could have tried fix it myself with steristrips, but didn't want to take a chance of having one of her ears not matching the other. I understand how people would go through such trouble to try and fix these ears.


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

Nurse Bishop said:


> After reading the whole thread about using Breathe Right Nose Strips, I see that Skin Bond is no longer made and now Torbot Skin Tac is recommended. I did read in the thread of a couple of people whos dogs had problems with Tear Mender. In fact, it is not designed to be used on skin >Tear Mender Non-Toxic Adhesives For All Your Repair Needs. Instant Fabric & Leather Adhesives, Vinyl Repair And All-Purpose Adhesives for Porous And ... " Some people in the nose strips thread did shave or trim the inside of the ears before doing this, which would make sense to me. And yes, it grows back. Inga ran through a barb wire fence and tore her ear and I had it shaved, prepped and sutured, (she had to be anesthetized ). The hair grew back fine. After a while you could not even tell. No scar either. I could have tried fix it myself with steristrips, but didn't want to take a chance of having one of her ears not matching the other. I understand how people would go through such trouble to try and fix these ears.


 I did order the turbot skin cement but was afraid to use it because he scratches the tearmender apart I was afraid he would really hur his ears with the turbot because I feel like it will stick to his skin not only the hair when u glue it a tea pee style has any one tried turbot to glue in a tea pee form


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Tear Mender is not meant to be used on living creatures. Although many used it in the thread without this problem, others had trouble with it. After the irritation is resolved, you might try putting a little spot of turbot skin glue on the ear as a test first.


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Tear Mender is not meant to be used on living creatures. Although many used it in the thread without this problem, others had trouble with it. After the irritation is resolved, you might try putting a little spot of turbot skin glue on the ear as a test first.


 ill go ahead and do that in a few days give them some time to breath a lil


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

I'm not a fan of doing any of these things with a dog's ears. I think it is almost always unnecessary and it can do damage to the ears if not done right. If you dog's ear have ever been up, then they have an extremely good chance of coming up on their own. 

I see from other threads that they were up before he started teething. It's normal for them to go down during the teething stage and come back up months later.

In the past we have had 2 dogs that didn't have erect ears before they were 8+ months old. Someone here stated that they had to wait a year for one ear to come up.

It just takes time and lots and lots of patience on your part. Give the dog a chance to do this on his own and give him lots of things to chew on. He's still very young.


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

Pawsed said:


> I'm not a fan of doing any of these things with a dog's ears. I think it is almost always unnecessary and it can do damage to the ears if not done right. If you dog's ear have ever been up, then they have an extremely good chance of coming up on their own.
> 
> I see from other threads that they were up before he started teething. It's normal for them to go down during the teething stage and come back up months later.
> 
> ...


 completely get what ur saying about not wanting to mess with the dogs ears but I have been told by many people that they listened to what people said about oh they will go up leave them alone and they never went up my dog tends to shake his head and knock his ears down in the am im assuming its cuz he doesn't dig the feeling of his ears standing cuz nothing wrong with is ears and gluing or taping is a method to help stubborn ears stand if they don't end up standing im ok with it but I wanted to atleast try to help them a lil


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

All dogs shake their ears. I can't see how this would keep them from going up. Just my 2 cents worth.

Unless the ears are damaged, I believe they will be fine and come up on their own. Some take longer than others. But you have to do what you have to do. 

Best of luck to you and your dog.


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

Pawsed said:


> All dogs shake their ears. I can't see how this would keep them from going up. Just my 2 cents worth.
> 
> Unless the ears are damaged, I believe they will be fine and come up on their own. Some take longer than others. But you have to do what you have to do.
> 
> Best of luck to you and your dog.


 thanks and I get that I justread on a thread before that and this guy had a puppy that shook his head a lot and it stopped his ears from going up I could be mistaken .there are so many theory's on ears going up


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Lisa Brooks said:


> completely get what ur saying about not wanting to mess with the dogs ears but I have been told by many people that they listened to what people said about oh they will go up leave them alone and they never went up my dog tends to shake his head and knock his ears down in the am im assuming its cuz he doesn't dig the feeling of his ears standing cuz nothing wrong with is ears and gluing or taping is a method to help stubborn ears stand if they don't end up standing im ok with it but I wanted to atleast try to help them a lil


What if your dogs ears never stand? Will it somehow make him less able to be your pet? I am seriously confused by all this ear nonsense. He will be whatever he is meant to be.

That said, as you have been told before you are very likely damaging the ears by messing with them. It is possible that they would have stood on their own, now they may not. And you are causing pain and discomfort. One of Shadows ears was tipped until right around a year old. I didn't care and it never crossed my mind to worry about if it would ever stand. Please stop messing with his poor ears. Worry about nutrition, worry about manners, worry about health and let him do what he's supposed to do.


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> What if your dogs ears never stand? Will it somehow make him less able to be your pet? I am seriously confused by all this ear nonsense. He will be whatever he is meant to be.
> 
> That said, as you have been told before you are very likely damaging the ears by messing with them. It is possible that they would have stood on their own, now they may not. And you are causing pain and discomfort. One of Shadows ears was tipped until right around a year old. I didn't care and it never crossed my mind to worry about if it would ever stand. Please stop messing with his poor ears. Worry about nutrition, worry about manners, worry about health and let him do what he's supposed to do.


I did say that I took his ears down because u guys have been telling me to let them try to stand on there own and that's when I noticed his hair came off with the glue so that's when I asked will his hair grow back and if gluing his ears could have damaged them I also said that I haven't noticed anyone mentioning hair coming out or if gluing or taping could further damage the ears or it be a none evasive way to get them up now if flashes ears never stand up that's just fine but I wanted to at least try and I wanted to at least do it the right way If I do decide to do it again now I herd a few different things about time frames of when correcting them would be impossible so yea that's where im at and again if they don't standup again that is ok ill love him regardless but id love it if they did stand and I don't see the problem with ASSISTING them im not the only person to have tried this I just want more information and to see if any one else has used a glue and had the hair come off when using the tea pee method of helping ears stand


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

hey guys so I took the glue out of flashes ears like everyone suggested his ears have been up but wobbly for about an hour now yay but the tear mender glue pulled out a lot of my boys hair now his ears look funny his hair will grow back right and did this do damage to his ears ive read in other threads that its normal but no one goes in to detail about how the glue takes out the hair and if it damages the ears (original post )


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

People with Dobes, Great Danes, and other cropped breeds usually use something like medical grade adhesive remover or oil (baby oil, plain mineral oil, or even some type of cooking oil) to dissolve the adhesives in the Skin Bond and tape. Just ripping everything off pulls the hair out from the roots, which is likely what happened to your pup. It generally grows back, though.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

He might have scratched the ears with the hind foot and since the hairs are glued together he hooked them with his toenails and pulled them out. It will grow back.


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

LeoRose said:


> People with Dobes, Great Danes, and other cropped breeds usually use something like medical grade adhesive remover or oil (baby oil, plain mineral oil, or even some type of cooking oil) to dissolve the adhesives in the Skin Bond and tape. Just ripping everything off pulls the hair out from the roots, which is likely what happened to your pup. It generally grows back, though.


 I used vitamin e oil to remove the glue from his ears but hair still came out that's why I was worried maybe its cuz he was scratching like the other poster stated


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I would gently clean of the front side of the ears with a warm soapy cloth and wipe off, then apply a thin layer 1% cortisone cream. I love this stuff for irritations of all kinds. Put it on twice a day.


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

Nurse Bishop said:


> I would gently clean of the front side of the ears with a warm soapy cloth and wipe off, then apply a thin layer 1% cortisone cream. I love this stuff for irritations of all kinds. Put it on twice a day.


 thank u so much for letting me know that can get that at local grocery store or walmart ?


----------



## Angela Bender (Aug 9, 2018)

I’ve never glued or taped ears before but have met people who have, and they generally trim the hair inside before hand and use mineral oil on cotton balls to gently break it down over a few days. I was always told to not touch the ears as much as they are a pup and never bend them back in themselves, since the cartilage has to firm up. Give lots of bones to encourage chewing since that motion helps build those ear muscles to help hold them up and calcium to help with the cartilage development. I usually give a teaspoon of cottage cheese or yogurt for this. I’ve seen some dogs ears not stand until a little over a year old, so don’t get discouraged.


----------

